

iOS 8 Adoption Rate Hits 72% as Android Lollipop Distribution Reaches 1.6% - lladnar
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/02/03/ios-8-adoption-rate-hits-72-percent/

======
jackjeff
Last year, iOS 7 adoption rate was at 80% at the same period:
[http://www.macrumors.com/2014/01/27/ios-7-adoption-80/](http://www.macrumors.com/2014/01/27/ios-7-adoption-80/)

The slow down of adoption of iOS updates is something that should worry Apple,
and all developers invested in the Platform. That worries me…

------
Vexs
This.. really isn't suprising. Ios 8 is immediately available on all modern
iPhones, whereas Lollipop is still unsupported on almost all devices in the
android market. Heck, the Verizon galaxy s5, one of the more common phones,
just got the update yesterday! Additionally, many people are afraid of loosing
their root, which is all-but-essental for power users.

